# Pics from Winter Storm 2016



## kccjer (Feb 3, 2016)

Pics taken while we were doing chores this morning


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 3, 2016)

You have some very brave goats! No way would one of mine walk in snow. They know I will bring food and water to them 

I had to carry my Nigi to the milk stand on several occasions 
Good thing they are small. Oh yeah, it was like 2 inches of snow & ice


----------



## kccjer (Feb 3, 2016)

LOL  You have some spoiled goats!  Mine know better.


----------



## OllieAcres (Feb 3, 2016)

I am glad you guys survived. I especially like the picture of the snow under the door. I have to agree with Goat Whisperer, those are some brave goats.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 3, 2016)

Pretty. Heard you guys got some of the same storm we got.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks like you got some pretty decent drifting. Glad everything came through OK.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 4, 2016)

Braver man than I Gunga Din!  My goaties and I live in Texas for a reason... We don't like the white stuff.  We think it is very pretty except when it is underfoot.  Must be lacking the snow gene .


----------



## kccjer (Feb 4, 2016)

animalmom said:


> Braver man than I Gunga Din!  My goaties and I live in Texas for a reason... We don't like the white stuff.  We think it is very pretty except when it is underfoot.  Must be lacking the snow gene .


  I HATE SNOW!  And I HATE winter!  LOL  Use to love it as a kid, but the older I get....yeah...no.


----------

